
Trip.com founder gives advice on fundraising - ALee
https://www.entrepreneur.com/tradejournals/article/82755250.html
======
satyajit
Its good, but article is from 2002. A lot of it may still hold true, however,
would like an updated one with the funding under current economic weather.

